# Godzilla 2012 3D being made



## vampiregenocide (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds like they're keeping more with the feel of the original films, just updated (As opposed to the complete revamp the 1999 version was).

Will be interesting to see how it looks in 3D too.


Plus, MORE THAN ONE MONSTER!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 22, 2010)

omgomgomgomgomgomg!!!1111one11!
I knew that legendary wanted to make a new godzilla movie, didn't know that it's gonna be 3d 
I love godzilla


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 22, 2010)

Same.  To be fair, the 99 version was good, but it wasn't as epic as the other godzilla films.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 23, 2010)

I hated the 99 version (are we talking about the american abomination of godzilla or godzilla millenium?) 
When I was a little kid I owned the shit out of every single godzilla movie on VHS lol


----------



## maxident213 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am a huge Godzilla fan, since 1984.  I collect G-stuff like there's no tomorrow. 

Whether this film turns out awesome or horrible, I will probably see it five times or more in the theater when it comes out.


----------



## sentagoda (Sep 23, 2010)

My god, hollywood has really no ideas left. God damn remakes


----------



## technomancer (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok when you're backpedaling on the release date in the first 3 seconds of talking about it it's not a good sign 

Honestly I'm less than thrilled... Godzilla really doesn't need rebooted, just do a new Godzilla movie using the 8 billion tons of backstory already there. Also 3d is a fucking gimmick that everybody is jumping on to charge more for tickets, and I really have yet to see a single thing done with it that added to the film.


----------



## Origin (Sep 23, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Ok when you're backpedaling on the release date in the first 3 seconds of talking about it it's not a good sign
> 
> Honestly I'm less than thrilled... Godzilla really doesn't need rebooted, just do a new Godzilla movie using the 8 billion tons of backstory already there. Also 3d is a fucking gimmick that everybody is jumping on to charge more than tickets, and I really have yet to see a single thing done with it that added to the film.


 
Totally agreed. I don't see the goddamn point of these stupid 3D movies. Just way more expensive for the same thing except more annoying.

If there's a normal version that doesn't cost a retarded amount I could definitely see my way to going though


----------



## jaredowty (Sep 23, 2010)

I was one of the biggest g-fans on the planet as a kid, even had my own website "Godzilla's Lair". So the kid side of me will be happy to see him on the big screen fighting another monster, although it's all CGI and no rubber suit.

The adult side of me, however, wants a direct sequel to 1954's Gojira that depicts the same horror, human suffering, and societal relevance of that film. But we'll probably never get that, seeing as all of Godzilla's twenty seven sequels are goofy campfests.

And the 98 version doesn't count. It was originally meant to be a generic modern day monster movie with a monster resembling The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms. But when they found out they could make more money by slapping the Godzilla name on there, of course they did it...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 23, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I hated the 99 version (are we talking about the american abomination of godzilla or godzilla millenium?)
> When I was a little kid I owned the shit out of every single godzilla movie on VHS lol


 
I'm yet to see Godzilla Millenium, looks good though. I remember watching all the old films when I was little.



technomancer said:


> Ok when you're backpedaling on the release date in the first 3 seconds of talking about it it's not a good sign
> 
> Honestly I'm less than thrilled... Godzilla really doesn't need rebooted, just do a new Godzilla movie using the 8 billion tons of backstory already there. Also 3d is a fucking gimmick that everybody is jumping on to charge more than tickets, and I really have yet to see a single thing done with it that added to the film.


 
The average movie-goer doesn't know the plot of Godzilla other than nuke + dinosaur = monster. I think a reboot would be cool and open him up to a wider audience but as long as it keps the original at heart. As for 3D, I'm yet to see one of the new ones but from what I hear they're good.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 23, 2010)

Honestly, I am tired of remakes. I do not "get" why every movie that is more than twenty years old needs to be updated.



technomancer said:


> Also 3d is a fucking gimmick that everybody is jumping on to charge more than tickets, and I really have yet to see a single thing done with it that added to the film.



The three stooges had some really great 3-D movies, though.


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 23, 2010)

I think the new Saw movie is in 3d as well. I think all it means for the movie is we'll see more stuff fly at you as a cheap gimmick.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 23, 2010)

From what I've heard some of the new 3D films really work nicely, its not the same as it used to be. I might have to check one out and see how good they are.


----------



## Randy (Sep 23, 2010)

Everytime I go to see a 3D movie, the effect seems nonexistent after the first fifteen minutes or so.


----------

